# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  أبو عبد الله الداني بن منير آل زهوي... من يكون؟

## أبو وائل الجزائري

بين يديّ كتاب"شرف أصحاب الحديث"للامام الحافظ الخطيب البغدادي.

 ضبط نصه وخرّج أحاديثه وآثاره: أبو عبد الله الداني بن منير آل زهوي.

فمن يتفضل عليّ بالتعريف بهذا الشيخ المحقق؟

----------


## بسام الحربي

اعتقد انه من لبنان والله اعلم

----------


## مصباح الحنون

حياكم الله الأخ أبو عبد الله من بلدنا وهو من محيط صيدا ، وقد سألت عنه شيخنا طلال ملاط فزكاه ، وله جهود طيبة سلفية أهمها سلسلة الآثار الصحيحة ، وقد صدر منه جزئين ، وقد هاتفته من عدة أيام فقال أن الجزء الثالث بات جاهزا يسر الله له طبعه ، وقد نقل لي بعضهم أنه من أبوين شيعيين إلا أني لم أتثبت بعد ،  أسأل الله أن يعيننا وإياه على البر والتقوى آمين

----------


## حمادي عبد السلام

حبذا لو تكرمتم علينا الإخوة بترجمة وافية للرجل وأين تلقى تعليمه وأين يدرس الآن ؟
فأنا في حوزتي كتاب له في شرح المقدمة الآجرومية فلقد شرعت السنة الماضية في تدريسه للشباب وبدأ القارئ يقرأ علي المقدمة فاذا بنا نجده يقول :واضعه أبو الأسود الدؤلي بأمر من أمير المومنين علي عـــلــيـــه الســــلام ص35 ،فحصل للطلاب نوع ارتباك من هذا ،لذا نرجو من الإخوة تعريفا به وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد سالم الخضر

هو طالب علم سلفي من لبنان ... قضى فترة كبيرة من حياته في ليبيا مع أبويه خلال الأحداث التي مرت بها لبنان في الحرب الأهلية.
دمث الأخلاق، علاقته طيبة بالناس، وهو صاحب دار اللؤلؤة.
أعان مبرة الآل والأصحاب في طباعة كتاب (معجم الصحابة) للإمام البغوي بلبنان.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

الأخوان الفاضلان مصباح الحنون ومحمد سالم الخضر جزاكما المولى كل خير على ما قدمتما من نبذة لهذا الشيخ الفاضل.

----------


## حمادي عبد السلام

جزى الله خيرا أخانا محمدا على ماتفضل به من بيان وتوضيح،حول أبي عبد الله الداني ،ولدي سؤلان له،
- هل صحيح أنه من أبوين شيعيين، لأن حديث سول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واضح في هذا الصدد،( كل مولود يولد على الفطرة فأبواه......)
- اذا كان سلفيا لماذا يعدل عن الصواب المشهور - وهو الترضي عن الصحب-الى الخطأالمهجور ، الذي هو مصطلح ( عليه السلام)؟؟؟ لأنك تعلم أن الرافضة قوم بهت ،يتعبدون الى الله بالكذب ( التقية)فهم في سبيل وضع السم في العسل يركبون كل صعب وذلول،عصمنا الله وجميع المسلمين من كيدهم وشرورهم آمين، فحبذا لو تكرم علينا بمزيد من المعلومات عند من تلقى العلم،ومن هم شيوخه في ذلك ؟ الخ

----------


## عمرو بسيوني

بل الرجل سلفي على خير نحسبه كذلك .وقد التقيته منذ عام في جلسة علمية ، وأخبرني أنه يعمل على إخراج التحفة الاثني عشرية .
ويكفيه موسوعته الرائعة عن آثار الصحابة في العقيدة !
وتحقيقه لكتاب الألوسي في الدفاع عن شيخ الإسلام !
وكلامك عن حديث الولادة على الفطرة غريب عجيب ؟! ، إيه ده ؟
ومن قال إن السلام على عليٍّ عليه السلام خطأ ، فضلا عن كونه مهجورا ؟

----------


## يوسف بن حسن

السلام عليكم
قد حققت نص إحراز السعد بإنجاز الوعد بمسائل أما بعد, عام 1431, ووجدت للمذكور آل زهوي تحقيقا لنفس المخطوط في العام التالي 1432,, فأردت أن أتحقق من ذلك,, وكلا التحقيقين منشور في المجلس العلمي..

----------


## سفيان الأنصاري

أبو عبد الله الداني بن منير آل زهوي.
مواليد 1977 من بلدة مجدلسلم مرجعيون النبطية جنوب لبنان شيعي المولد ، ترك التشيع إلى عقيدة أهل السّنّة وهو سلفي المنهج والحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> أبو عبد الله الداني بن منير آل زهوي.
> مواليد 1977 من بلدة مجدلسلم مرجعيون النبطية جنوب لبنان شيعي المولد ، ترك التشيع إلى عقيدة أهل السّنّة وهو سلفي المنهج والحمد لله رب العالمين .


الحمد لله رب العالمين نسأل الله لنا وله الثبات والتوفيق على الحق
جزاك الله كل خير أخي سفيان على الإفادة.

----------


## مصباح الحنون

> حياكم الله الأخ أبو عبد الله من بلدنا وهو من محيط صيدا ، وقد سألت عنه شيخنا طلال ملاط فزكاه ، وله جهود طيبة سلفية أهمها سلسلة الآثار الصحيحة ، وقد صدر منه جزئين ، وقد هاتفته من عدة أيام فقال أن الجزء الثالث بات جاهزا يسر الله له طبعه ، وقد نقل لي بعضهم أنه من أبوين شيعيين إلا أني لم أتثبت بعد ،  أسأل الله أن يعيننا وإياه على البر والتقوى آمين


السلام عليكم للتوضيح فقد اختلط علي الأمر وراجعت نفسي والصحيح أن الذي زكاه الشيخ طلال ملاط أمامي ليس هو الأخ داني إنما هو الأخ أبومعاوية البيروتي ، والاشتباه جاء من شيء بينهما مشترك ، فأرجو البيان ، وأعتذر عن الخلط ، والصحيح الذي أعرفه هو معرفتي بكتاب الآثار وهو كتاب جيد وجهد مبارك ، وقد سمعت مؤخرا أن الرجل صاحب بعض الشيوخ في دعوى التقارب بين السلفية والمارونية فإن كان صحيحا فهذا لا يليق به ، والشيوخ الذين كان بصحبتهم من طرابلس وهم يعملون مع الخط الرافضي فأي سلفية هذه لا أعلم ؟ فأكرر التوضيح أن المُزكى أمامي هو البيروتي البحصلي وليس آل زهوي وأستغفر الله على الخلط

----------

